

'Malware' strike, thought to be from Russia, hits US combat zone computers - echair
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/iraq/complete/la-na-cyberattack28-2008nov28,0,230046.story

======
dchest
Sorry, guys, I'll run my antivirus in a sec.

